

Gravit Open Source Design Tool – Release Candidate #1 - quasado

Gravit, the open source design tool in the spirit of Freehand and Fireworks just made it into Release Candidate #1 which can be used for production!<p>Download it here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gravit.io or try it directly in your Browser here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hub.gravit.io&#x2F;browser (Chrome&#x2F;Safari recommended)
======
mfsampson
This looks nice. I used to love Fireworks. Was sad when it was discontinued.
Will check this out.

